# Bloody Guts



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

What do you do when you have a 1/4 can of Great Stuff left? Make some guts of course!




Here's a video to let you see the perfect marriage of Great Stuff and Perma-Blood:









*Materials Needed:*
Partial can of Great Stuff
Plastic painter's tarp
Perma-Blood: http://www.palenightproductions.com/blood.html
Misc. Store-bought body parts

*Tools Needed:*
Paint brush
Dixie cups
Latex gloves









*Great Stuff Guts *_(not pictured):_ Lay out your painter's plastic tarp on your work surface. Spray the Great Stuff in squiggly lines that resemble intestines. Make some small and some large. Allow to dry and carefully peel off the tarp. Allow to completely cure _(24-48 hours)_ if still a little soft in the center.
*
Paint with Perma-Blood *_(picture 1):_ Pour some of the Perma-Blood in a dixie cup and paint all sides of the guts and any pre-painted areas of the store bought props to make them look more realistic. Let dry on the plastic painter's tarp. Once it's dry enough, carefully peel off the tarp. You may have to do this again as the paint dries all the way through.

The background guts in the picture shows what the first coat looks like after it's dried. The foreground guts shows what two coats look like.

*Paint Third Coat* _(picture 2):_ If needed, paint a third coat. The amount of coats is up to you and the look you are gong for. Plus, it's fun and hard to stop. heh

















_Close-ups of perma-Blood painted over the crappy store-bought blood effects on their props. Muuuuch better._​

That's it and look-out - I think I like these bloody props. Muh ha ha ha haaaaaaa....​


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow! That's really neat! 

Lizzy


----------



## MajorJipp (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks for the idea!


----------

